# Radiator hoses keep blowing



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Where are they blowing out at?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ninjadeathhawk said:


> I was driving my chevy cruze softly and my radiator hose blew a hole in it causing coolant to spray everywhere. This is the second time this has happened, the hoses that blew were fairly new, not cracking and soft. I don't know how to fix this problem because if I get another hose it's just going to burst while I'm driving and I'll be stranded again.


I cannot say with absolute certainty this will fix it, but get a new radiator cap (now located on the surge tank). By design, the caps are supposed to open when the pressure gets a few psi over the intended operating pressure. That is, they are supposed to leak to keep the system from over-pressuring and rupturing some other part of the system.

As for a getting a hole blown in a hose, it either had a flaw in it, or it was damaged. The damage could have happened during installation, or perhaps due to sabotage. I wouldn't mention sabotage, but with two occurences, I'm wondering if you have a neighbor who doesn't like you 

That is, I would expect an over--pressurization to cause something else to fail before a hose burst.

Regardless, I recommend a new cap when you get the new hose.

HTH.
Doug

.


----------



## Ninjadeathhawk (Apr 25, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> I cannot say with absolute certainty this will fix it, but get a new radiator cap (now located on the surge tank). By design, the caps are supposed to open when the pressure gets a few psi over the intended operating pressure. That is, they are supposed to leak to keep the system from over-pressuring and rupturing some other part of the system.
> 
> As for a getting a hole blown in a hose, it either had a flaw in it, or it was damaged. The damage could have happened during installation, or perhaps due to sabotage. I wouldn't mention sabotage, but with two occurences, I'm wondering if you have a neighbor who doesn't like you
> 
> ...


A mechanic I took it to says the car has too much crankcase pressure if that does anything, he also recommended me taking off the head and getting it machined


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ninjadeathhawk said:


> A mechanic I took it to says the car has too much crankcase pressure if that does anything, he also recommended me taking off the head and getting it machined


Well he should know its the PCV in the intake failing and causing that. 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ninjadeathhawk said:


> A mechanic I took it to says the car has too much crankcase pressure if that does anything, he also recommended me taking off the head and getting it machined


This wouldn't cause a radiator hose to burst as the coolant is a sealed system (except for the surge/fill tank cap). I'd get a second opinion, especially with the recommendation to get the head off for machining.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

I had similar symptoms, then realized the thermostat housing pipe was cracked. Seemed like the hose blew off, only to figure out later the plastic connector on the housing was broken, enabling the hose to come off. Worth a check.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

What year car?
How many miles on the car?

The only other thing that I can think of is a head gasket issue. I have had this happen on a car once (not a Cruz). Kept blowing off coolant hoses because exhaust was leaking into the coolant. Coolant overflow tank was boiling after drives. Didn't get the coolant mixing with the oil either. Was easy enough to fix.


----------



## Ninjadeathhawk (Apr 25, 2020)

2012, 136k miles


----------



## Max Gorky (Apr 28, 2021)

Ninjadeathhawk said:


> I was driving my chevy cruze softly and my radiator hose blew a hole in it causing coolant to spray everywhere. This is the second time this has happened, the hoses that blew were fairly new, not cracking and soft. I don't know how to fix this problem because if I get another hose it's just going to burst while I'm driving and I'll be stranded again.


This has just happened to me, second time the same radiator upper hose on 2013 Chevy Cruze burst, this hose that just burst was an OEM part so I wouldn't say it was a cheap hose. Any idea what is causing this? I liked the comment of replacing the coolant tank cap, he is correct the cap should relieve the pressure if it gets to high. I'll replace the entire tank since the one I have has a lot of sludge in the inside and the cap usually comes with a cap included.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Max Gorky said:


> This has just happened to me, second time the same radiator upper hose on 2013 Chevy Cruze burst, this hose that just burst was an OEM part so I wouldn't say it was a cheap hose. Any idea what is causing this? I liked the comment of replacing the coolant tank cap, he is correct the cap should relieve the pressure if it gets to high. I'll replace the entire tank since the one I have has a lot of sludge in the inside and the cap usually comes with a cap included.


Check the PCV valve in the intake and if that is ok, look at a possible blown head gasket, as you say there is sludge in the coolant tank, it may be oil being dumped into the coolant and the pressure may also be a symptom of a blown head gasket.


----------



## Max Gorky (Apr 28, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Check the PCV valve in the intake and if that is ok, look at a possible blown head gasket, as you say there is sludge in the coolant tank, it may be oil being dumped into the coolant and the pressure may also be a symptom of a blown head gasket.


Thanks for your feedback. @Blasirl . the sludge I was referring to is the one caused by the red coolant GM calls for. I already replace the tank, upper hose and even the thermostat, car is running ok now hope this solved the problem. Hope that the hose was the problem, actually the blown hose was very soft and these should be a little harder. Thanks for your comments, you are right a blow head gasket could be a symptom of hoses bursting.


----------

